# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Canada pictures

## 7mmwsm

Some pictures one of my kids has been sending

----------


## 7mmwsm

Kate with a client.

----------


## 7mmwsm



----------


## Gapped axe

that's a big Ram, proud dad as well I bet.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Apparently the ram doesn't score that well. 
I'm more envious than proud. She didn't shoot it, just put the client on to it.
She's living my dream.

----------


## Mooseman

Cool place Canada, plenty of game and beautiful scenery.

----------


## Beetroot

Canada is an absolutely beautiful place, the National parks are so massive and the picturesque landscapes never seemed to end.

The wildlife is amazing, is very cool being with touching distance (being attacked distance) of a massive bull elk.
Never felt inclined to what to hunt anything there, animals seemed too tame, so used to humans and so many of them, that hunting would've felt unsporting.

----------


## Pengy

Nice pics. I have been threatening to visit my aunt on Vancouver island for years, but keep putting it off.

----------


## A330driver

> Nice pics. I have been threatening to visit my aunt on Vancouver island for years, but keep putting it off.


Silly not to go,you'll enjoy for sure....no bad comments about it so far,

----------


## Boaraxa

> Canada is an absolutely beautiful place, the National parks are so massive and the picturesque landscapes never seemed to end.
> 
> The wildlife is amazing, is very cool being with touching distance (being attacked distance) of a massive bull elk.
> Never felt inclined to what to hunt anything there, animals seemed too tame, so used to humans and so many of them, that hunting would've felt unsporting.


For some just getting to Canada would be a mish , decent elk & whitetail is on my hit list a moose would be cool but from what I have seen online they kind of look happy you no just doing there thing so undecided if id shoot one,  mule deer the list go,s on !!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> For some just getting to Canada would be a mish , decent elk & whitetail is on my hit list a moose would be cool but from what I have seen online they kind of look happy you no just doing there thing so undecided if id shoot one,  mule deer the list go,s on !!


I feel the same about shooting things up there now. Thirty years ago I would have been keen to bring heads back. But now I think I'd be happy to watch them in their home environment and leave them there. 


She hasn't been back to base(and internet) for quite a while so haven't had any more pictures. Getting the occasional message via inreach. Apparently she is in serious bear country so hopefully she has some good pictures to send.

----------


## A330driver

Boaraxa...yeah mate,the moose thing is a tough one.Shot one in Alaska,and Christ,what a lot of meat to pack out.We were floating the susitna,inflatable,and it just stood there,not much of a hunt at all.Biggest issue was getting it out before the wolves and grizz boys showed up.Only time I've ever really seen moose get pissed off,are cows with calves,good luck with that situation.





> For some just getting to Canada would be a mish , decent elk & whitetail is on my hit list a moose would be cool but from what I have seen online they kind of look happy you no just doing there thing so undecided if id shoot one,  mule deer the list go,s on !!

----------


## 40mm

my missus brought back a copy of the hunting regulations.... more like a phone book or encyclopedia! you would need someone who knows the rules to help for sure

----------


## Mooseman

Not all areas in Canada are easy hunting. When hunting season opens up there are a lot of hunters around especially in the area my son lives. Hunting is hard / different in his area as we have tried the Kiwi way hunting the bush but found the animals are more weary of foot hunters than quads and vehicles. My best Mule deer buck was shot from the truck after driving up a track after a frosty night, the buck was white with frost and only about 70 yards away and sitting down.
Some of the vast remote areas would have animals that have never seen humans so they would be easier to hunt than other areas. Still its a great place to be and hunt.

----------


## Gapped axe

Bucket list and with 1 of mmwsm deaughters as a guide. Why because of that beautiful smile and I.m positive that it would be a very rewarding experience. My daughter is 20 yrs this month and we still hunt occasionally together. Would take her as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

Brilliant. Please update with more pictures.

I have always thought having been a few places but never there, that if I was to live anywhere else in the world then Canada/Alaska would be it.

----------


## Mooseman

+1 to that

----------


## 7mmwsm

Another picture came through this morning. 
There are more coming but they are bit hard to get off the camera with out a computer apparently. This is the only one she had on her phone. 
I wasn't expecting to hear from her for another ten days, but they got a moose and caribou on the first day.

----------


## Sideshow

Someone has the pressure off for there hunt.
Hope she gets nice clients and not a hole ones :O O:

----------


## Raging Bull

What part of Canada is your daughter in? My fiancee is from the Yukon, heading back there again next year... going to take the Dempster up to the Artic circle. Love the place.

----------


## 7mmwsm

She is four hours up a river by jet boat from a place called Iskit (I think that's how it's spelt), toward the Yukon border.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Done some homework. The place is called Iskut. South of Yukon Territory border, not Yukon river.

----------


## Nibblet

> Brilliant. Please update with more pictures.
> 
> I have always thought having been a few places but never there, that if I was to live anywhere else in the world then Canada/Alaska would be it.


Alaska is amazing. Can't wait to go back

----------


## Gillie

@veitnamcam I have done a couple of trips across to Alaska and one that went through a little bit of Canada. When I get the chance I throw up some pictures - an amazing place and I would quite happily live there if NZ wasn't so good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

Here's a Goat they got last week. 
She's out on a Grizzly hunt now. Apparently the end of this season is the end of Grizzly hunting for ever in their area. Another win for the greenies.

----------


## Nibblet

I don't know enough about what happens to the bear afterwards but could never shoot one personally. 
Never had the camera handy quick enough when we saw a grizzly, did get some shots of a black bear though. 

Does any meat get used from the bear hunts or is it purely trophy?

This one was in Yosemite, another place I could live in. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I don't know enough about what happens to the bear afterwards but could never shoot one personally. 
> Never had the camera handy quick enough when we saw a grizzly, did get some shots of a black bear though. 
> 
> Does any meat get used from the bear hunts or is it purely trophy?
> 
> This one was in Yosemite, another place I could live in. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Black bear meat seems popular? 
Dunno about Grizzly meat. 
I couldn't shoot a bear unless it wanted to nibble on me. 

Moose, whitetail and a Mule deer are on my US/Canadian bucket list. 
And a big 50lb Salmon.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Black bear meat seems popular? 
> Dunno about Grizzly meat. 
> I couldn't shoot a bear unless it wanted to nibble on me. 
> 
> Moose, whitetail and a Mule deer are on my US/Canadian bucket list. 
> And a big 50lb Salmon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ah ok, never came across anyone selling it when I was there or would have given it a try. 
Self defence would be my only reason for shooting one too.
Those mule deer are pretty impressive. Heard some rustling outside my tent and thought fuck, better not be a bear, step outside to a mule deer with a huge rack happily mooching away.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I don't know enough about what happens to the bear afterwards but could never shoot one personally. 
> Never had the camera handy quick enough when we saw a grizzly, did get some shots of a black bear though. 
> 
> Does any meat get used from the bear hunts or is it purely trophy?
> 
> This one was in Yosemite, another place I could live in. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't know about the meat from a Grizzly, but I would presume you would have to recover it. They are quite strict on that sort of thing usually. Hopefully I will be able to post pictures and tell more in  week or so.
As far as shooting a bear, if there were good numbers I wouldn't have an issue shooting one. And some areas in Canada there are more than the locals are comfortable with. 
Met a lady from Kootenay National Park area (met her here in NZ) who ran a Horse trecking business. She was all for them issuing bear tags for her area because of the high number of Grizzlies (they only have Grizzlies there). And she's not really pro hunting. Just has a realistic view of situations.

----------


## Nibblet

> I don't know about the meat from a Grizzly, but I would presume you would have to recover it. They are quite strict on that sort of thing usually. Hopefully I will be able to post pictures and tell more in  week or so.
> As far as shooting a bear, if there were good numbers I wouldn't have an issue shooting one. And some areas in Canada there are more than the locals are comfortable with. 
> Met a lady from Kootenay National Park area (met her here in NZ) who ran a Horse trecking business. She was all for them issuing bear tags for her area because of the high number of Grizzlies (they only have Grizzlies there). And she's not really pro hunting. Just has a realistic view of situations.


Did she happen to say if many people got attacked by then around her area?
Was interesting to hear that only one person in the last 100 years in Denali had been killed by a grizzly and that's because they were a stupid tourist that was pestering it and didn't head the warning signs grin the bear. 

All the pamphlets and warning signs around the place tel you to calming and slowing walk backwards well quietly letting the bear know you're there so not too surprise it. If you see a moose though they all said run as fast as you can

----------


## 7mmwsm

No she didn't say. 
But when I went through there, you didn't see many people out and about without pepper spray or a mutt.

----------


## Gillie

Grizzly meat is one of the few animals where you are not required to take the meat in Alaska. Grizzly meat can be eaten though you have to be careful with it based on how grizzlies stomachs process what they eat. My understanding is that grizzly stomachs don't process raw meat very well and so they will often bury a kill and come back when it is slightly rotten. "You are what you eat" comes to mind when I was told that as they eat a lot of rotten meat their own meat can make humans sick if eaten. A grizzly feeding up on berries would be better to eat than one feeding on a dead moose for example. 

Hunting grizzlies in Alaska has a lot to do with the moose and caribou population. They did some tracking of bears with video collars a while ago and there was one grizzly that killed something like 40 moose or caribou calves in 6 weeks... with the human hunting of moose as well and significantly less hunting of grizzlies (as you don't typically eat them and how many grizzly skins does someone really want) you end up with a larger grizzly population and a decreasing moose population. 

Bears are bigger killers than thought, gruesome video footage reveals | Science | AAAS

----------


## A330driver

Gillie mate...so very true...did a lot of charters into the McNeil river,for those not familiar,google it(Alaska)......the grizz boys would eat a lot of fish,but would bury much of it as well....an awesome sight to witness,you really see how powerful these creatures are.Never got tired of seeing them and work and play.

Grizz bears hunts(of which I did the flying and packing)were something to behold.Never took one myself,rather ipenjoyed seeing them in the wild,but the sheer size and ferocity of these animals is something else.Saw the mess they made of moose,caribou,the occasional airplane,and humans who managed to get caught.

Quite often we would get word from the state,troopers,insurance company’s of missing aircraft,people etc,and a reward would be posted.One year,85,a reward was posted for a prominent lawyer who had gone missing,on all flights,you would always keep your eyes peeled ,you would never know when you would spot something.Well,6 months later they found his wrecked aircraft,it was 3 months later a couple of jokers had shot a big grizz,after gutting this thing,they found a belt buckle,and watch with this jokers name on them,given to him by his wife.Its pure speculation whether he was attacked,or died and the grizz got him,as he did make it out of the A/C......but for sure he got eaten........they do eat anything and the more rotten the better

----------


## 7mmwsm

Awesome stories guys. Sorry I didn't see them when you first posted. 
Apparently the new rules in BC are you can only take the meat from a Grizzly. No trophies. 
Here's a link to a hunt for a TV show which Kate was "packy" on. She's the one wearing a kiwi dog whistle and saying nothing. 
https://youtu.be/dA0PAKD131M

----------


## 7mmwsm

My girls have both been working in British Columbia this hunting season. And they have finally sent me some pictures.

----------


## 7mmwsm



----------


## Shootm

Are they twins? 
Awesome photos keep them coming.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Yes twins. Not really very "girlie", but can hold their own in most environments.
They have just got back into internet coverage. So I'm hoping the pictures will keep coming.

----------


## Mooseman

They are certainly living the dream alright, great pictures, would love a mountain caribou those ones your girls are with are pretty damn good. Keep the pictures coming , love them, such a great place.

----------


## 7mmwsm

The Caribou antlers(second picture) were found dead. They think it would go very close to top in the records.

----------


## chainsaw

Thanks for sharing - some awesome pics, country and wildlife. Those mountain goats make our Tahr look small.

----------


## 199p

Love that stone sheep

----------


## MachineMfg.com

I want to be there

----------


## 7mmwsm

Not Canada this time. 
They are down in Reno. Had a stand at the Sheep show selling hunts for next season and are filling in time before the Safari Club show. 
Sarah went back up to Canada to take a Wolf hunt. 
Kate stayed down in Reno house sitting for a client they guided last season. The Coyote came snooping around the house and copped a 17 WSM.
The Baboon is at a taxidermist's place.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Shot by a client last night. 
Picture is a bit deceptive. Makes it look bigger than it is.

----------


## A330driver

Quote: Those mountain goats make our Tahr look small.

Yeah mate..commonly called ..DALL SHEEP.....went on many hunts as the pilot/packy,...very hard to draw tags for these...the ten years I spent in Alaska,I-never pulled a tag,and knew blokes who had lived there for 30+ and never drawn a tag........They are cunning as shit,can climb like a rocket,and tough to hunt......so much fun!!!

----------


## R93

> Thanks for sharing - some awesome pics, country and wildlife. Those mountain goats make our Tahr look small.


I reckon theyre taller and longer but on average weigh about the same if that makes sense.
I rather carry a goat cape than a Thar cape any distance as theyre definitely lighter with thinner skin.
Hardest animal to hunt in our region due to where they hangout and their habits but it is also the cheapest tag apart from wolf and Black Bear. I hate hunting them as theyre ugly as shit and can take a long time to judge sex at distance. Taste good tho. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------

